# steering help please



## blslkn1 (Dec 27, 2011)

i have a huskee riding mower model # 13aj608h131. i have a steering issue that i cant seem to fix. when i drive in forward all is good. when i go in reverse one wheel will pull in as the other wii go straight. the steering gears look good ( very little play ) i replaced the steering bushing. i also replaced the bushings on the ends of the drag bars. ball joints are ok (little play but they dont pop out) one axle was bent but i straighting it out on my vise. the bars look like they should. what will cause it to work in drive but just go crazy in reverse? thanks guys i am a new member and any help would be great


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you mean by "pull in"? Did you check your toe adjustment on the wheels? They should ever so slightly point towards each other in the front when traveling straight. Maybe 1/8-1/4" max closer together in front than the rear. If the toe is off, it can cause it to pull when moving in one direction. Other than that, do you have any pictures of the front end from a few different angles? Might help diagnose the problem if we can see it.


----------

